# Marine Corps retreats on court-martial charges in Taliban urination case.



## Chopstick (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought we had a thread about this case somewhere but I was unable to find it.  I was just going to add on to the existing thread so I apologize if this is a reposting.
I guess General Amos and the USMC really really did not want those emails to be examined in pubic.  

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...retreats-court-martial-charges-taliba/?page=1



> The defense attorney said he wanted to see email traffic between the commandant, his counsel and his legal division.
> 
> “That email traffic would have revealed that [the commandant] and his lawyers had engaged in a secret, corrupt effort to rig and control the investigations and dispositions of the so-called desecration cases until Capt. Clement refused to submit to a corrupt process [of being] charged with crimes he did not commit,” he said.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, i bet they will reopen the rest of the cases.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow. There must be some REALLY interesting traffic going back and forth there.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 8, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Wow. There must be some REALLY interesting traffic going back and forth there.


These guys are probably going to get off scott free now.  I don't think they should have been crucified for this but they do deserve to be punished.  I know a lot of people rally behind these guys but peeing on Muslims was stupid, pointless and set us back operationally across the country.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 8, 2013)

How does this speak to the integrity of the Commandant and to the integrity of USMC military justice in general(no pun intended) under his command?


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 8, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I thought we had a thread about this case somewhere but I was unable to find it.  I was just going to add on to the existing thread so I apologize if this is a reposting.
> I guess General Amos and the USMC really really did not want those emails to be examined in pubic.
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...retreats-court-martial-charges-taliba/?page=1


I thought so too, there was a story where the Defense Team asked for a DoD IG Investigation because HQ MC was filing ethics complaints against the Defense JAG's in an effort to shut them down.

I think CMS, MCSJA and some other Senior Officers will retire soon.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 8, 2013)

Teufel said:


> These guys are probably going to get off scott free now.  I don't think they should have been crucified for this but they do deserve to be punished.  I know a lot of people rally behind these guys but peeing on Muslims was stupid, pointless and set us back operationally across the country.


Posting it on YouTube was dumb.

Why do people post this shit without thinking?


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 8, 2013)

Just plain stupid on all parts.

The whole corruption/influence thing by the brass...a whole new can of worms.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Posting it on YouTube was dumb.
> 
> Why do people post this shit without thinking?



I would punish them for this alone.

Fucking Marines though.....:wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 8, 2013)

What kind of dude thinks its a good idea to piss on bodies? I mean come on guys. Posting it is just the icing on the retard cake.


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> What kind of dude thinks its a good idea to piss on bodies? I mean come on guys. Posting it is just the icing on the retard cake.



Ritual cleansing? 

lol


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 8, 2013)

pardus said:


> Ritual cleansing?
> 
> lol


Well urine is sterile isnt it?  But the crux of this article is not so much the infraction but the question of what was contained in those emails the Commandant sent.  As @Marauder06 it must have been some damning communication to warrant this action, no?


----------



## pardus (Sep 8, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Well urine is sterile isnt it?  But the crux of this article is not so much the infraction but the question of what was contained in those emails the Commandant sent.  As @Marauder06 it must have been some damning communication to warrant this action, no?



Yes it is sterile unless you have an infection.

Probably, wouldn't be surprised at all. Or they just didn't want to do it anymore. Who knows what the real reason is.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 8, 2013)

I wonder if this will cause the other...what was it 8 cases to be reviewed?   I agree that the incident was absolutely wrong but this alleged tampering with the case(s) doesnt help the credibility of the entire prosecution process.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 9, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> How does this speak to the integrity of the Commandant and to the integrity of USMC military justice in general(no pun intended) under his command?



Correct, this is a blatant case of command influence and it is also 100% wrong.  Wrong enough for these Marines to get off.  Commanders can't influence the legal process, especially senior commanders like the Commandant.  He really above and beyond to punish these Marines and he will pay the price for it.  Or they won't pay the price or it?  One of the other.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you for your comment @Teufel.  As you know, I highly value your opinion particular in USMC topics.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Correct, this is a blatant case of command influence and it is also 100% wrong.  Wrong enough for these Marines to get off.  Commanders can't influence the legal process, especially senior commanders like the Commandant.  He really above and beyond to punish these Marines and he will pay the price for it.  Or they won't pay the price or it?  One of the other.


DoD IG Investigation will be interesting, how long has the current Commandant been in that position?


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> DoD IG Investigation will be interesting, how long has the current Commandant been in that position?


General Amos became the Commandant of the USMC on October 22, 2010.


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I guess General Amos and the USMC really really did not want those emails to be examined in pubic.


 
I guess I'm the only one juvenile enough to catch the typo...

This wole case is like a cake: layer after layer of stupid.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 9, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I guess I'm the only one juvenile enough to catch the typo...
> 
> This wole case is like a cake: layer after layer of stupid.


Wole?    Looks like you caught my typonese!


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2013)

I won't even edit my post. Nicely done.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 9, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I won't even edit my post. Nicely done.


Danke.  And thanks for making me spew Vincent's cream soda out of my nose.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 9, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> General Amos became the Commandant of the USMC on October 22, 2010.


Then he has a year left, and will retire 30 Sept 2014.  They will drag the Investigation out until just before he retires, but he is damaged goods politically with DoD.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 9, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Then he has a year left, and will retire 30 Sept 2014.  They will drag the Investigation out until just before he retires, but he is damaged goods politically with DoD.


Concur.  This plus a few other things, like exonerating the previous commandants son from this same case prematurely so he could take command..... I'm sure the fact that he was a commandant's son had nothing to do with that decision. http://blogs.militarytimes.com/batt...-controversy-to-become-a-battalion-commander/


----------



## pardus (Sep 9, 2013)

WOW...


----------



## Teufel (Sep 10, 2013)

First aviator commandant.  Just saying.


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 10, 2013)

Mighty suspicious.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess General Amos has not been in the news enough this month.  This is his big follow-up story?  
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...whistleblower-faces-vengeance-from-su/?page=1



> Earlier this month, Maj. Weirick sent an email to a lawyer who had worked on Gen. Amos’ staff, urging him in pointed language to cooperate with investigators.
> 
> Marine higher-ups responded Tuesday with a series of retaliations against Maj. Weirick, Col. Siegel said.





> *• *Marines escorted Maj. Weirick out of his office and seized his government computer.
> *• *He was transferred to a nonlegal job as a training officer.
> 
> *• *His new commander suggested that he get a mental health evaluation and report for an interview with a Naval Criminal Investigative Service agent, to whom he refused to talk.
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 30, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I guess General Amos has not been in the news enough this month.  This is his big follow-up story?
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...whistleblower-faces-vengeance-from-su/?page=1


They are freaking idiots, Amos needs to go now.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 1, 2013)

pardus said:


> Ritual cleansing?
> 
> lol



Smooth like 20 grit sandpaper


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 28, 2014)

Not one but two probes?  This should drag out well beyond the General's projected retirement date. 

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...t-marine-higher-ups-suspected-in-reta/?page=1



> The Pentagon inspector general has confirmed to Congress that an investigation is underway into whether Marine Corps higher-ups retaliated against an officer who accused the commandant, Gen. James Amos, of meddling in a prosecution.
> 
> In letters to House and Senate members in recent weeks, the inspector general’s congressional affairs office wrote that the Directorate of Whistleblower Reprisal Investigations has two probes underway. Gen. Amos has denied any wrongdoing.
> 
> The inspector general is trying to determine whether senior officers retaliated against Maj. James Weirick, a judge advocate at the Quantico, Va., Marine base. He was stripped of his duties last year.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2014)

It seemed real blatent that someone was interferring.  Amos should lose a star over this case.


----------

